# Kourtney Kardashian: Schwangerschaft bestätigt!



## Stefan102 (30 Nov. 2011)

​
Während der Dreharbeiten zu ihrer Reality-Show „Keeping Up With The Kardashians“ am vergangenen Montag war es bereits kaum zu übersehen und heute bestätigt Kourtney Kardashian (32) ganz offiziell, dass sie ein weiteres Kind erwartet. „Scott und ich sind überglücklich verkünden zu können, dass wir unser zweites Kind erwarten. Wir freuen uns, die Liebe in unserer Familie vergrößern zu können“, verriet sie E!.

Ganz wie es für ein Kardashian-Familienmitglied üblich ist, konnte Kourtney die freudige Nachricht nicht lange für sich behalten: „Ich bin jetzt in der neunten Woche. Man soll ja eigentlich warten, bis man in der zwölften Woche ist und es dann erst verraten, aber ich bin sehr zuversichtlich“, verriet sie dem US Magazin. Kourtney und Scott Disick (28) sind bereits Eltern des kleinen Mason, der am 14.Dezember seinen zweiten Geburtstag feiert. 
*Wir gratulieren ganz herzlich und freuen uns mit den werdenen Eltern. *

(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

